# no driver attached



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have already looked for information concerning my problem but I didn't find any solutions. When I type 
[cmd=]#dmesg | grep "no driver attached"[/cmd]
I have two lines of ouput: 


```
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <dasp> at device 31.6 (no driver attached)
```

What drivers do I have to load in order to make these lines disappear?

`#pciconf -lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x00448086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x00468086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b648086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b3c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b428086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b468086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b348086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib3@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x907c104d chip=0x24488086 rev=0xa5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b098086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b298086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'IBEX AHCI Controller(4Port)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ichsmb0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:6:	class=0x118000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x3b328086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = dasp
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe017105b chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n Controller (AR928x)'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x10631969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    device     = 'Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (AR8131)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
hostb1@pci0:255:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2c628086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:255:0:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2d018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:255:2:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2d108086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:255:2:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2d118086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:255:2:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2d128086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:255:2:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x907c104d chip=0x2d138086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
```
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2011)

If you need those devices, try puc(4).  But "no driver attached" does no harm.  If you don't need those devices, check the BIOS to see if they can be disabled.  Or remove them, if it's a PCI serial/parallel card.


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for your advise. 

I load puc(4) on boot but it changes nothing.


----------



## adamk (Jun 10, 2011)

What exactly is the problem you are trying to solve?  Not having a driver for every device is only a problem if you actually need a driver for one of those devices.

Adam


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm just asking what kind of hardwares are concerned by this lack of driver. Then I will know if it is useful or not for me. What  do 'simple comms  ' class and 'dasp' class mean ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2011)

The last two bytes of "chip=0x3b648086" are the vendor, the first two bytes are the device.  There are sites where these can be found, like http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/.

For "simple comms", vendor 8086 is Intel, device 3b64 is a 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller.  "dasp" is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for your explanation and the link. It was very helpful: I have found what I want. Now, I will try to find the good drivers by curiosity.


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi heavenboy,

I know it's been a while since your post. But I am also having same issue of driver not attached on my Sony Vaio. Please let me know if you were able to find the driver for the thermal subsystem (dasp). I believe this is the reason for my laptop's CPU temperature not going below 55C, and fan running continuously.

It would be of great help if you could post the details.


----------



## heavenboy (Jan 11, 2012)

In fact, I gave up my research concerning that driver and the other. Indeed I tried a lot of drivers without success. Now concerning your laptop's CPU temperature, I can't tell you if attached driver will help you. Without this driver, my temperature goes down to 42Â°C. Let me know if you find the suitable driver, i will really appreciate.


----------

